# Altima: Sputtering, Stalling and "Service Engine" comes on



## zozkirkland (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a Nissan Altima GXE 1997 model that has worked well for so many years. Just last week, the engine started sputtering, and within a minute after that, it stalled. The car would not start, but while attempting to start I could hear knocking sound from the engine.

Strangely enough, after 30 minutes of cooling down, the engine re-started for a few minutes before the same sputtering and stalling happened. When the engine stalled for first time, the "Service Engine" icon on the dash board came on.

Any suggestions on what I should be looking for to fix this problem?

Thx.


----------

